# A sighthound amongst bull breeds!



## Teal (Jan 14, 2010)

*My crew enjoying the sun!

Bukra, the Saluki puppy, is growing fast!





















Clairece the bull terrier, being her usual self!
















Spanky the (fat, thanks to an irresponsible co owner) boston terrier






Jessie, the long coat chihuahua






Bindah, the American pit bull terrier, being her usual perky self





















Ruger, the American pit bull terrier, just wants the ball!











*


----------



## bksbuddha (Jan 14, 2010)

What a gorgeous group of babies ya have there...absolutely exquisite!!!! It's awesome to see a more unusual breed. Does Bukra have a lot of energy? Is he mischevious? How old is he? 
Thank you so very much for sharing the adorable pics of you wonderful babies!


----------



## whitewolf (Jan 14, 2010)

He is looking good Teal. You running competitive Lure course with him yet. If so video it hello...


----------



## Adversary (Jan 14, 2010)

Bukra is such a good looking pup! As well as your other dogs. Ruger is the smartest dog I know. Bindah is such a sweat heart. Clairece is definitely amusing. Jessie will kiss you to death. And Spanky is full of surprises... Never a dull moment.


----------



## Ritzman (Jan 14, 2010)

Teal, awesome crew! 
I just wanna hang with that bull terrier you got there. She is gorgeous, as are the other dogs, but I especially like her.


----------



## Big Red TJ (Jan 14, 2010)

They look good Teal


----------



## imd12nv (Jan 14, 2010)

Beutifull dogs


----------



## Teal (Jan 16, 2010)

*Thanks yall!  I love my crew

bksbuddha - thank you for your compliment on my boy! He is 5.5 months old, and is VERY mischevious! lol He's a really great pup though... he likes to chew on wood, and that's the worst of it. He loves to play with the other dogs, and to run (of course).. very energetic.

whitewolf - I don't do much lure coursing, but I do open field coursing (which is with live game) and while he is attending hunts, he still too young to run competitively. I am hoping to let him do a free course, just running for fun, at a hunt tomorrow. 

Ritzman... Clairece would LOVE to hang out with you! lol she is a total doll.. I am amazed daily at what a wonderful dog she is.. I can't believe she's mine!*


----------



## ballpython2 (Jan 17, 2010)

how did you get all your dogs to get along without terroritial issues/fighting etc?

Did they all grow up as puppies together in your house or have they all been around other dogs as puppies before you got them?


----------



## Teal (Jan 17, 2010)

*Dog behaviour is my speciality.

I know the tolerance levels, personality, etc. of each dog in my pack and I know what needs to be done for there to not be any issues. Which isn't fullproof, but I have yet to have a serious issue between this group of dogs.

For example... Jessie (chihuahua) and Clairece (bull terrier) can't interact because Jessie tries to be top bitch and Clairece just isn't having it. So, we rotate. Simple enough. 

The bitches - Bindah, Clairece, and Spanky - can all interact together with mild stimuli... but if anyone gets in anyone else's face, there will be an arguement. So, I make sure that doesn't happen... namely, while Clairece is playing fetch I don't let Spanky chase her like (like she chases Ruger).. and if Ruger and Bindah are wrestling, I don't let Clairece join because it could escalate. Yes - Clairece is the "most" difficult, and she's a snap... she greets every dog like a friend, she just won't back down if someone else starts it.

My dogs aren't allowed to have "territorial" issues... we are a pack. My dogs enjoy each other, and work together as a pack so long as everyone keeps their place and no one acts out of line. 

You can't just take any dog and throw it in with others and expect things to go smoothly... you need to know your dogs, know the pack structure, know the new dog, and make proper introductions. My dogs trust my judgement, and - for the most part - look to me on how to react to situations.

This particular pack of dogs, for me, has been one of the funnest I've had because they interact intimately (cuddling, sleeping together, "checking in" with each other, etc.) more than previous dogs I've had.

Also - my dogs are not just left loose together. They are supervised or else they are seperated. Leaving them loose together, would leave them no choice but to settle any issue themselves... and that's when people have issues. 

Sorry for such a novel lol I just wanted to answer your question as thoroughly as possible  

Oh yes.. and I wanted to add - I don't support Cesar Milan's "pack and leadership theory" the way he promotes it on his shows... so while I talk about having a pack, it's not his version.

*


----------



## Ritzman (Jan 18, 2010)

Teal, if there was a "thumbs up" icon, these letters that make up this sentence, would be it.


----------



## Teal (Jan 18, 2010)

*Thank you Ritz! I appreciate it  *


----------



## spiderfield (Jan 18, 2010)

Wow, you have beautiful dogs!  I love the Saluki's form...never heard of that breed until now...definitely has a hound-ish build...VERY cool.  And your Bull Terrier Clairece, is she the same breed as the Target dog and Spuds MacKenzie?  I've always wanted one of those but never knew what breed they were.

EDIT: Nevermind, just googled Spuds and he was actually a Bull Terrier.


----------



## Teal (Jan 18, 2010)

*Thank you  
Salukis are actually quite an ancient breed, and they sure know it! They are very regal and "old soul" type dogs

lol yup, Clairece is - technically - the same breed as the "Spuds" and "Target" dogs... the majour difference being, those dogs were AKC show bred bull terriers while Clairece is a "Old Tyme" working bred bull terrier.

If you Google bull terrier images from the past, you'll see that the headshape has been changed drastically to please the eye of show people  *


----------



## Ritzman (Jan 19, 2010)

Yes, there heads are waaaay to egg-shaped nowadays.
I'll take your lady thank you.


----------



## Teal (Jan 19, 2010)

*Why thank ya! 

There was actually a HUGE debate on a dog forum I was on, about her head shape (really, her entire conformation) and how she can't possibly be purebred because she is too "terrier" with not enough "bull" ...

...so I told them that the "bull" in their theories made up for anything they thought she was lacking, and that was the end of it! 

LOL

She really is a fantastic dog, and I love her to death... I am very humbled by her constant happiness, and how nothing ever gets her down  *


----------



## Ritzman (Jan 19, 2010)

Teal said:


> *Why thank ya!
> 
> There was actually a HUGE debate on a dog forum I was on, about her head shape (really, her entire conformation) and how she can't possibly be purebred because she is too "terrier" with not enough "bull" ...
> 
> ...


Heh heh, good stuff.


----------

